# Wanting to start making soap! Questions



## MyLittleFarm (Apr 17, 2013)

I have never in my life before made soap. None of the recipes I have found on google are very helpful for me. What I need is a very easy starter soap recipe, instructions and what I will need. If you could show me where you purchase your supplies that would be great too! 

Im looking for a body soap one would use in the shower. It can be goat milk soap, cow, or anything else you can think of (just not duck eggs)..

Thank you! :spinsmiley:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

If pictures and a narrative will help, visit my soapmaking page. It gives you the basics with picture. It also has recipes (including a recipe made with oils you can find at the grocery store and pharmacy). There are links to soap supply web sights and lye calculators.

The BIG things are you need to use non-aluminum vessels and molds. You need an accurate electronic scale and you need eye protection.

Don't worry about dressing up in hazmat gear, but if I hear of you soaping without adequate eye protection, I'll hunt you down (or have my friends in MO hunt you down.)

Work with just water at the liquid for your lye until you are comfortable with the process, then work your way into milk, teas, and other liquids.

Post the recipe you want to use BEFORE you start. Gather all your ingredients, then post any more of the questions you have BEFORE you make your first batch.

eta: what's wrong with using duck eggs???

You can do it!!


----------



## MyLittleFarm (Apr 17, 2013)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> If pictures and a narrative will help, visit my soapmaking page. It gives you the basics with picture. It also has recipes (including a recipe made with oils you can find at the grocery store and pharmacy). There are links to soap supply web sights and lye calculators.
> 
> The BIG things are you need to use non-aluminum vessels and molds. You need an accurate electronic scale and you need eye protection.
> 
> ...


I am definitely wearing eye protection, those chemicals can be nasty stuff! I cant use duck eggs because.. I dont have ducks! :run: Thank you for the link! What scale would you recommend?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I started 14 years ago with an Escali scale. Since then, I upgraded to a KD7000.

Tip: put your scale in a ziplock bag when weighing items (even if they have a 'gunk shield'). They will last a long longer! My original Escali was passed on to two other soapers and it is still going strong.

Check out Old Will Knott. Great prices and great selection there.


----------

